# Light recommendations for naked Touch?



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

That title sounds WAY more interesting than the actual subject.  

Basically, after the advent of the iPad, my K2 almost never got used, thanks in part to never finding a light that proved better than barely adequate for me. I prefer my devices caseless, so I need a light that clips to the actual Kindle. The old faithful Mighty Bright 2 is just too darn bulky, especially on a naked K2--it's going to be way too big on the Touch. The Kandle isn't bright enough or evenly lit enough, plus I hate the battery type it uses (and the need for a screwdriver to change the batteries).

I'm looking now at the Octovo Solis, though the price tag is choking me a bit. Has anyone tried one of these with the Touch yet? 

And any other recommendations?--must clip directly on the device. I don't want the added weight (or long wait times) of the lighted cover; if I were going that route, I might as well stick with the bigger & backlit iPad.


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

I do not own one of these, but they seem to be pretty highly recommended: http://www.amazon.com/Verso-Clip--Reading-Kindle-Graphite/dp/B003FZA1OW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322089076&sr=1-1 $20 is slightly more than I'd like to spend for a light, but I'm debating getting one anyway. Love that they're light, the cheap-o light I have is heavy and kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

leigh7911 said:


> I do not own one of these, but they seem to be pretty highly recommended: http://www.amazon.com/Verso-Clip--Reading-Kindle-Graphite/dp/B003FZA1OW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322089076&sr=1-1 $20 is slightly more than I'd like to spend for a light, but I'm debating getting one anyway. Love that they're light, the cheap-o light I have is heavy and kinda defeats the purpose.


I did see those--a number of the reviews talk about the batteries not lasting very long, which is what I found with the Kandle as well (same battery type). But at least with the Verso, they'd be easier to change.

I hear you on the price. Now that the Kindles themselves are so much less expensive, I keep thinking the accessories will drop in price too. It was one thing o buy a $30 light when the K itself was $300...it's a lot tougher to swallow somehow when the light is a third the cost of the actual reader! LOL


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm using my Octovo Solis from my K2 on my Kindle Touch. This is the best light I've come across so far & even though it's meant for the K2 is fits very well on my Touch.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm using one that I found at Target.  I've had it over a year, so I'm not sure if it's still available.  I like it because it uses regular batteries, and they seem to last.  That was my main issue with the Kandle, hated changing out those batteries.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Buy the solis with this deal, then sell the cover on here and make the money back!

http://www.amazon.com/OCTOVO-Vintage-leather-Kindle-Keyboard/dp/B0056WHF0A/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1322100111&sr=8-7


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kuklachica said:


> Buy the solis with this deal, then sell the cover on here and make the money back!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/OCTOVO-Vintage-leather-Kindle-Keyboard/dp/B0056WHF0A/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1322100111&sr=8-7


LOL, I was thinking about that!

Was just reading my iPad in the darkest corner of the living room, where a non lit e-ink Kindle would be impossible to read...DEFINITELY going to need to do something about this issue.


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Basically, after the advent of the iPad, my K2 almost never got used, thanks in part to never finding a light that proved better than barely adequate for me. I prefer my devices caseless, .... The old faithful Mighty Bright 2 is just too darn bulky, especially on a naked K2--it's going to be way too big on the Touch. The Kandle isn't bright enough or evenly lit enough, plus I hate the battery type it uses (and the need for a screwdriver to change the batteries).
> 
> ....I don't want the added weight (or long wait times) of the lighted cover; if I were going that route, I might as well stick with the bigger & backlit iPad.


You can sidestep the issues you raise (added weight or bulk to the Kindle, lack of even lighting or bright enough light, use of button batteries) with the  Beam N Read LED 3 Hands Free Travel Reading Light. It's worn around the neck and shines light from the chest rather than sitting on the Kindle. With 3 LEDs in a row, it fully lights up even the larger DX as well as all other Kindles. Since it doesn't clip to the Kindle, it will work now with your K2 and in the future if you switch to a newer model with a different thickness. And it works with printed books and flimsy reading material like newspapers. It uses regular Alkaline AA's which last 120 hours at full brightness. Gadling.com called it the "best Amazon Kindle reading light". KindleWorld.blogspot.com wrote it is her "favorite light for the Kindle." Comes with a set of batteries and a clip-on red filter. Link above is to Amazon where it's on sale for Black Friday week. If you need an extra bright light, there's a  6 LED model  as well. I read my K3 in bed and find 3 LEDs provides plenty of light.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

TripletDad said:


> You can sidestep the issues you raise (added weight or bulk to the Kindle, lack of even lighting or bright enough light, use of button batteries) with the  Beam N Read LED 3 Hands Free Travel Reading Light. It's worn around the neck and shines light from the chest rather than sitting on the Kindle. With 3 LEDs in a row, it fully lights up even the larger DX as well as all other Kindles. Since it doesn't clip to the Kindle, it will work now with your K2 and in the future if you switch to a newer model with a different thickness. And it works with printed books and flimsy reading material like newspapers. It uses regular Alkaline AA's which last 120 hours at full brightness. Gadling.com called it the "best Amazon Kindle reading light". KindleWorld.blogspot.com wrote it is her "favorite light for the Kindle." Comes with a set of batteries and a clip-on red filter. Link above is to Amazon where it's on sale for Black Friday week. If you need an extra bright light, there's a  6 LED model  as well. I read my K3 in bed and find 3 LEDs provides plenty of light.


Thanks. I do see the advantages to a light that isn't Kindle mounted such as this one for some folks, but I read in a number of positions, including lying on my side, that wouldn't work well with a light of this type, and I don't want to have to reposition the light every time I shift my own position. Since I don't read print newspapers or print books at this point, those advantages are negated for me.

The reading position pictured, BTW, is also extremely bad for anyone with neck or headache issues; it's the first thing I notice every place you've posted this picture.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

I have the Verso Arc Light, that I use for the K3. Love it! Charge it up overnight once a week, and I'm good to go.

http://preview.tinyurl.com/7xoq3xk

That being said, I am ordering a lighted case for my KT. Interested in a used light?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have both Solis lights and I don't like the fit of either one on the touch.  It's in a case, but that shouldn't make a difference as it clips right to the kindle.  I loved the Solis on the k4 but it's a wobbly poor fit, in my opinion, on the Touch.  It does fit and I have been using it, but I have to force it on and it just doesn't feel like it would stay on well if I moved around with it.  That said, I am using it in bed at night.  Don't know if I am keeping the Touch though and it may be in part because of lack of a light.  I have become very spoiled by the Kindle 3 lighted case even though I don't care for the case itself nearly as well as a bunch of others that I have, including several Oberons.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

sosha said:


> I have the Verso Arc Light, that I use for the K3. Love it! Charge it up overnight once a week, and I'm good to go.
> 
> http://preview.tinyurl.com/7xoq3xk
> 
> That being said, I am ordering a lighted case for my KT. Interested in a used light?


I use this light and while I love that you can just recharge it, it does leave a hot spot at the top of the screen and it gets annoying having to move the kindle just the right way to read the first two lines on a page.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kisala9906 said:


> I use this light and while I love that you can just recharge it, it does leave a hot spot at the top of the screen and it gets annoying having to move the kindle just the right way to read the first two lines on a page.


That lets that one out. I HATE hot spots and uneven lighting. Plus, if we're going rechargeable, I'd rather it be AA or AAA, which I always have on hand anyway. To have to remember to go plug yet another device in just doesn't do it for me; there's a zillion cables and plugs around here anyway.



corkyb said:


> I have both Solis lights and I don't like the fit of either one on the touch. It's in a case, but that shouldn't make a difference as it clips right to the kindle. I loved the Solis on the k4 but it's a wobbly poor fit, in my opinion, on the Touch. It does fit and I have been using it, but I have to force it on and it just doesn't feel like it would stay on well if I moved around with it. That said, I am using it in bed at night. Don't know if I am keeping the Touch though and it may be in part because of lack of a light. I have become very spoiled by the Kindle 3 lighted case even though I don't care for the case itself nearly as well as a bunch of others that I have, including several Oberons.


Sigh. And this is what I was afraid of with the Solis. There's a review on the K3 Solis right now that insists it's fine with the Touch, but the difference in width of those devices is enough that I wondered just how likely it was that it would really work. If they still sold the K2 version, I'd give that a shot (it's wider, and I can always use something like foam to pad it down to a level that would work), but not only don't they sell it new still, no one seems inclined to part with theirs secondhand.

And this is why I went with the iPad in the first place. I can read it in the dark without all this other stuff.

Well, the Touch is out for delivery and will be here tonight. Think I'll put fresh batteries in the Kandle (what a chore that is!) and try that for the weekend, then work out how to go from there.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with corkyb...the K3 Octovo light does not fit well on the Touch. It fits very well on the K4, but not the Touch. I wouldn't be able to use it on the Touch as it would be too annoying the way it fits.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

The Octovo Solis light for the Nook is not a perfect fit. But it works much better than the one for the K3.  The K3 light is a bit too tight.  the Nook version a bit looser, but it stays on.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Good to know about the Solis for the Nook; I'd wondered about that one as well.

Since (as usual) the day dawned pretty darn dark grey here this morning, I decided to test the Kandle (original model) with the fresh batteries on the Touch. As a primary light source, it's not bad so long as the batteries are reasonably new; it's certainly better with the higher contrast pearl screen of the Touch versus the K2. It still has a host of issues I hate about it--the CR2032 batteries, the screw down battery door, the fact that it isn't bright enough to use as a secondary light source when in a well lit-but-not-bright-enough room for reading, the shadow it casts over the upper edge of the screen because the arm doesn't extend quite far enough. But it is very lightweight and it clips securely to the Touch even though I've nudged it up a bit to keep it from blocking the screen, since it was designed to work with a larger bezel.

So it's not ideal, but it will do until Octovo either comes out with a Solis specifically for the Touch or announces they intend no such thing. I may try sending them an email on Monday to see if they'll say what they plan.

Thanks for the input, everyone!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Victoria, I take back what I said about the Solis K2 light not fitting the Touch.  I tried it today without the cover on the Touch and it stayed put much better and felt like a much better fit than when I slid it on the kindle while in the Verso cover.  I didn't think it would make a difference, but it did.  So you might like the Solis for the k2 if you can find one secondhand or on ebay.  Perhaps put a wanted to but in the Buy, Sell, Trade or Barter thread.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm using a Solis K2 light on my Touch with a Marware cover & it fits well, it's never fallen off.  I find it's just as secure on the Touch as it was on the K2. If you email Octovo you may want to ask them if they still have fittings for the K2 or if the Nook fittings are comparable to the K2 fittings.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Victoria, I'm not in a hurry, but I would be very interested too in any answer Octovo might give you!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I promise I'll post any response I get. (Edited to add: email sent this afternoon; they're in Ireland, so it should be seen in a few hours. How fast a response is...if there is one...we'll see. Does Ireland even have the Touch yet for them to design around? Suppose they can use a mockup if needed, or import one.)

*Corky* or anyone else with the K2 version--does it grip well enough that you feel comfortable turning the Touch on its side? (I tend to read that way in bed.) And does it interfere with a skin?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I promise I'll post any response I get.
> 
> *Corky* or anyone else with the K2 version--does it grip well enough that you feel comfortable turning the Touch on its side? (I tend to read that way in bed.) And does it interfere with a skin?


I'm using mine with a skin & it not a problem. It does grip well... I can turn the Touch on it's side & even shake it upside-down & the light stays on.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Just got a reply tonight from Octovo:



> Hi Victoria,
> 
> Thanks so much for your interest in OCTOVO products!
> 
> ...


Given this, and the difficulty of finding a K2 version, I might go ahead & get the K3 version sooner rather than later. I know it doesn't work *well* right now, but I'm already irritated with how the Kandle is only good for a night's reading before it starts to fade noticeably. At that rate--say, two-three nights per pair of batteries--I have about a week to ten days' worth of those button batteries on hand before I have to buy more. That's pretty ridiculous from both a cost standpoint and an environmental one, not to mention the aggravation.

Sigh. On the other hand, it's 25 batteries for around $6 on Amazon, and that might last until they can get the Solis ready...


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Victoria - I just got the K3 version of the Solis and tried it out on my Touch with a skin. It fits OK, certainly well enough to use until the new clip is eventually available. And based on Octovo's past history, don't hold your breath.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, meglet! Yes, I remember there've been quite a few delays in the past.

Tonight's read with the Kandle pretty much did the current batteries in to the point where the bottom of the screen is too dim to read comfortably. So I think I'll order the K3 Octovo now and at least try it. Maybe I'll save myself some frustration that way.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

All right--the Solis just arrived. And I'm in love.

What I ended up doing was buying the bundled set of the vintage leather K3 case and Solis through Amazon's Warehouse Deals division for a little less than the price of the Solis alone. The case set had been returned due to a few extraneous marks on the case--no big deal, the thing is aged and supposed to look that way! We haven't decided yet if we'll resell the case or if we'll just use it to hold a 5x8 notepad, but hubby loves the old leather look, so I'm betting we'll keep it.

As for the Solis, yes, the K3 version is a very snug fit on the Touch, but yes, it DOES fit reasonably well, without feeling loose and without so much pressure that I'd be concerned for the Kindle. After looking closely at the construction, my personal suspicion is that Octovo will offer up new clip that's actually the same, just with a new cushion pad for the interior that's thinner to accommodate the thicker Touch. The clip is easily removable.

First thoughts: 

Pros:
-It's lighter than it looks
-It's WAY easier to change the battery than the Kandle 
-It's elegant
-The LED is warmer in tone and casts a more even light than the Kandle did, with less light falloff at the bottom of the screen.
-Seems to be very well built.

Cons:
-Obviously, it's a bit bigger than the Kandle
-If you're using it without a case, the Touch is a little top heavy, but only a little.
-Dimmer than the Kandle (original) or the Mighty Bright, no additional light settings. Still plenty bright enough to read in the dark.
-Not adjustable at all: It's pretty ideally set, but if you want to adjust the angle, there's no real way to do so.
-Brushed aluminum shows fingerprints.
-Price. Probably worth it...but still, it's a third the cost of the SO KT. Ouch.
-No travel pouch, which at that price point, it would have been nice to get something of the sort.

I also tried it on my K2, and while it probably doesn't fit as well as the original that was designed for that model, it does work, and well enough that I would be happy to read with it.

So all in all, I'm well pleased with the Solis so far. I'll certainly take advantage of whatever adaptation Octovo offers to make it specific to the Touch, but in the meantime the K3 version is going to work just fine...and a darn sight better than the other options I had available!

Thanks for all the help!

(Three heads up notes on using rechargeable AAs for stuff like this, culled from my photography days: 

-Stick with higher mAh batteries (I mostly use Sanyo Eneloops, which are at 2000 mAh, because they're widely available, but I also have some 2700 mAh PowerEx that are simply superb.) Yes, they cost more. They also last a lot longer in use AND over time than either their cheaper cousins. They're also longer lasting in use than most disposables. 
-Rechargeables are best for light sources for another reason. Their energy output doesn't drop over time the way disposables do. A disposable will dim down, usually beginning relatively soon after you start using it, until finally the battery's output is so low you can't read by it. A rechargeable maintains a fairly consistent power output until it dies suddenly, so the dimming isn't noticeable. Of course, that does mean you won't have quite as much warning when it's time to replace it! LOL
-Use a good charger; again, going too cheap in this area can kill your batteries. It can also cause potential fire hazards...)


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

I LOVE my Solis... been using it since K2.  The K3 and my new Touch are thinner though so I took one of those rubber feet thingies that stick to the bottom of desk speakers and stuck it on the inside and its superb.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

leigh7911 said:


> I do not own one of these, but they seem to be pretty highly recommended: http://www.amazon.com/Verso-Clip--Reading-Kindle-Graphite/dp/B003FZA1OW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322089076&sr=1-1 $20 is slightly more than I'd like to spend for a light, but I'm debating getting one anyway. Love that they're light, the cheap-o light I have is heavy and kinda defeats the purpose.


I got one like this except it is white and for the Nook ($14.95). I bought it at BN, it works great.


----------

